# New acquisition cattylea bicolor



## troy (Jul 20, 2016)

Healthy plant, but suspicious of the advertised 'in double sheath' about to bloom


----------



## troy (Jul 20, 2016)

One sheath has a dead stick in it, the other is empty????


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2016)

Time will tell...


----------



## Justin (Jul 21, 2016)

nice i hope it flowers for you.


----------

